

Comprehensive guide to bash scripting - tzury
http://talesofacoldadmin.wordpress.com/bash-shortcuts/

======
barrkel

        $(>/path/to/a/file)
    
        This isn’t exactly a variable, more a method of reading 
        files
    

Do not use this for reading files. This will overwrite the file in question.
The correct syntax is:

    
    
        $(</path/to/a/file)

------
bcl
A pretty decent reference. Some of it would be easier to read if it was
formatted better. ie. all the flags really don't need two lines to explain
them.

------
pwmanagerdied
"Comprehensive" is a pretty tall claim, this doesn't really seem to stand up
to it.

~~~
azanar
The article doesn't make any claims to being anything near comprehensive. The
author describes it as being his own bash cheat sheet, and posted it just in
hopes other people would find helpful what he found helpful.

A change of submission title might be in order here.

